# EURO 2012 Qualifying 02-03 Sep



## OddsPoster (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 31, 2011)

Bulgaria vs England

England and Monte Negro are fighting for the 1st place. England is 1st only by goal difference, a win against Bulgaria is very important especially if Monte Negro wins too.
It is clear that Bulgaria is not the same level as England, there is nothing good in that team. I follow closely them as I always support my country, but its a team of unserious players, they celebrated after 0-1 loss against Belarus the night after the match. What more can be said...
I think England will win here easily. 
Prediction: England win
Bookmaker: Betfair
Odds: 1.59


----------



## DavisCup (Sep 1, 2011)

England's odds aren't great, but I don'r rate Matthaeus as a manager not the Bulgarian players. With no home pressure for England I'll take them at 8/13 as part of an accumulator.

Also included are Germany + France.

What are the odds of Under 2.5 in the Wales-Montenegro & Norway-Iceland games *OddsPoster*?


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 1, 2011)

Under 2.50 for Wales- Montenegro is rated 1.50
and for Norway - Iceland 2.00 at bet365


----------



## DavisCup (Sep 5, 2011)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Under 2.50 for Wales- Montenegro is rated 1.50
> and for Norway - Iceland 2.00 at bet365



Thanks. 1 out of 2


----------



## DavisCup (Sep 5, 2011)

DavisCup said:
			
		

> England's odds aren't great, but I don'r rate Matthaeus as a manager not the Bulgarian players. With no home pressure for England I'll take them at 8/13 as part of an accumulator.
> 
> Also included are Germany + France.
> 
> What are the odds of Under 2.5 in the Wales-Montenegro & Norway-Iceland games *OddsPoster*?



Nice treble


----------



## gavind (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey guys, any idea when the next qualifying will be? I think I'm lost.


----------

